# Family Visa Hold - Bond Refund



## tackleberry (Nov 29, 2014)

At the end of last year, I changed companies and visas and managed, successfully, to hold and re-instate my wife's visa within the 30 day time limit. I have a receipt for the 5000 AED which I lodged as a bond/guarantee however, I am clueless about how to recover it. I t has not been credited to my bank account so how do I get y money back?

Grateful for any insight.

T


----------

